# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Ad-aware SE - одна из лучших и самых известных

## Geser

Программа обнаруживает и удаляет все виды Spyware, Adware, Hijackers, tracking cookies, а так же некоторые трояны, порнозвонилки, червей и другие вредоносные программы.
Есть возможность сканирования памяти, реестра, и просто отдельных дисков или папок.

Официальный сайт http://www.lavasoftusa.com/
Вариант сайта на русском http://lavasoft.element5.com/default.shtml.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Платная версия программы имеер резидентного сторожа ad-watch, который защищает от изменения важные ветки реестра, блокирует tracking cookies и всплывающие окна.

----------


## Geser

*Использование программы:*
1. После запуска нужно нажать на ссылку *check for updates now*
2. В открывшемся окне нажать на* connect*

3. В результате может появиться такое окно:

значит есть обновления. Нужно нажать на *OK*, и подождать пока обновление будет завершено. По завершению окно будет выглядеть так:

и нужно нажать *Finish*
если же появится такое окно:

значит обновлений нет, и нужно нажать *OK*, и после этого *Finish*.
4. После всего проделанного Вы вернётесь к основному окну программы, и нужно нажать Start. В новом окне 

выбрать верхний пункт *Perform smart system scan*  для быстрой проверки, или *Perform full system scan*  для полной проверки системы. Опция *Search for negligible risk entries*  должна быть отключена как на картинке.
5. Нажать на кнопку *Next*, и ждать пока проверка будет закончена.

----------


## Geser

6. В конце проверки окно может выглядеть так:

зелёная птичка и нули во всех строках отчёта говорят о том что ничего вредоносного не найдено. Можно закрывать программу.
Если же окно выглядит так:

мигающий красный паучёк говорит что найдено что-то, что следует удалить. Строки помеченные красным показывают тип найденных объектов. Нажмите на кнопку *Next*
7. Откроется следующее окно:

8. Слева от всех найденных объектов нужно поставить птички. Вот так:

после этого нужно нажать на кнопку *Next*
9. Откроется окно подтверждения удаления выбранных объектов:

нужно нажать *OK*, и подождать пока завершится удаление.

*Внимание! Если после удаления обнаруженных объектов проблемы не исчезли, следует перегрузить компьютер в защищённый режим (Safe Mode) и произвести полное сканирование (выбрать опцию Perform full system scan )*

----------

Работает отлично!
особенно в связке с Ad-watch, блокирует изменения реестра.
показыват была попытка изменить такойто ключ , но как узнать каким 
процесом ????

Самая распространенная болячка - запускаеш IE и тутже сообшение 
-изменение Ключа IE.. \ blank на новое значение .... (не важно какое,
(уже какаято зараза висит)в процесах НЕТ, -aware не находит) ...
как узнать из Ad-aware/Ad-watch -какой процес лезет в реестр

----------


## Geser

> Работает отлично!
> особенно в связке с Ad-watch, блокирует изменения реестра.
> показыват была попытка изменить такойто ключ , но как узнать каким 
> процесом ????
> 
> Самая распространенная болячка - запускаеш IE и тутже сообшение 
> -изменение Ключа IE.. \ blank на новое значение .... (не важно какое,
> (уже какаято зараза висит)в процесах НЕТ, -aware не находит) ...
> как узнать из Ad-aware/Ad-watch -какой процес лезет в реестр


К сожалению из Ad-aware никак. 
Сделайте то что написано тут: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20

----------


## Палыч

Вышло обновление к Ad-Aware. Помечено 05.02.2005
А я только сегодня узнал... ???

----------


## Shu_b

*Ad-Aware SE Personal Build v.1.06* 
(http://www.ixbt.com/news/soft/index.shtml?news117596id)
Компания Lavasoft выпустила обновленную версию популярной программы Ad-Aware

Скачать Ad-Aware SE Personal Build v.1.06 можно там:
http://files.savagenews.com/aawsepersonal-1.06-sn.exe

----------


## popovich

Удалено. Ссылки на варез запрещены.

----------


## SDA

В новую версию Ad-Aware SE 1.06 внесено довольно много изменений, наиболее важные из которых следующие:

    * Сканирование дисков теперь производится примерно на 30% быстрее.
    * Идентификация потенциально вредного кода (технология CSI) теперь более эффективна.
    * Добавлена опция поиска угроз с низкой степенью опасности ("Scan for low risk threats").
    * Улучшена работа механизма идентификации потенциально вредного кода (CSI), теперь потребляется меньше оперативной памяти и ресурсов процессора.
    * Интерфейс обновлен для отображения новых индексов угроз.
    * Внесено несколько более мелких изменений.
    * Исправлено около двух десятков ошибок.

----------


## vlad_ukr

> *Использование программы:*
> 1. После запуска нужно нажать на ссылку *check for updates now*


Уважаемые господа, у меня после: «2. B oткpывшeмcя oкнe нaжaть нa connect» в строке: «Текущая операция:» после «*Гoтoв*» появляется «*Coeдинeниe c cepвepoм*», а через некоторое время: «*Oшибкa вoccтaнoвлeния oбнoвлeния*».
Такое происходит вот уже скоро год, после переключения от одной кабельной сети к другой. До этого 2 года было всё нормально: обновление происходило, как у Вас описано. За этот год система переставлялась с «format C:», но т.к. *Ad-aware SE* не требует инсталяции, возможно, остались прописанными какие-то адреса. Приходится отдельно скачивать defs.ref. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что надо изменить для нормального обновления через *Ad-aware SE*.

----------


## Geser

В принципе за последние годы ситуация изменилась и при наличие хорошего антивируса необходимости в данной программе нет. Но если Вы все же хотите её использовать, то стоит скачать и установить последнюю версию.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Такое происходит вот уже скоро год, после переключения от одной кабельной сети к другой. До этого 2 года было всё нормально: обновление происходило, как у Вас описано.


Скорее всего, не правильно настроены параметры сети.



> За этот год система переставлялась с «format C:», но т.к. *Ad-aware SE* не требует инсталяции, возможно, остались прописанными какие-то адреса. Приходится отдельно скачивать defs.ref. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что надо изменить для нормального обновления через *Ad-aware SE*.[/SIZE][/FONT]


Я это прогу не использую уже давно, но насколько мне помнится инсталляция требуется. :Wink: 



> В принципе за последние годы ситуация изменилась и при наличие хорошего антивируса необходимости в данной программе нет.


Угу. :Smiley: 

P. S. Честно говоря я очень удивился когда увидел, что тему запостил именно Geser. :Smiley:

----------


## Jack2

Насколько понял из обзора Олега Зайцева, по большей части все эти программы "второго эшелона защиты" толком ничего полезного не делают. Есть ли  смысл использовать Ад Аваре? Лично для себя я ответил "НЕТ", после недельного использования полной версией программы.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=11393
в тему.

----------


## anton_dr

> P. S. Честно говоря я очень удивился когда увидел, что тему запостил именно Geser.


... три года назад это было нормально  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Насколько понял из обзора Олега Зайцева, по большей части все эти программы "второго эшелона защиты" толком ничего полезного не делают. Есть ли смысл использовать Ад Аваре? Лично для себя я ответил "НЕТ", после недельного использования полной версией программы.
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=11393
> в тему.


Да, сейчас адвари ловят почти все полифаги, потому можно ограничится, например, одним Касперским.

----------


## vlad_ukr

Уважаемые господа, большое спасибо за советы.
Подскажите ещё, пожалуйста. У нас Касперский 5.0.144, обновляю антивирусные базы 1 раз в неделю, сразу же обновляю и defs.ref от Ad-Aware SE Personal. При очередной проверке 04.08.07г Касперский ничего не нашёл, а Ad-Aware SE Personal нашёл 7 опасных объектов. 05.08.07г – 2 опасных объекта. Привожу Log-файл проверки:
Ad-Aware SE Build 1.06rl
Лoг фaйл coздaн:5 aвгуcтa 2007 г. 5:43:20
Created with Ad-Aware SE Persona1, free for private use.
Иcп. фaйл oпpeдeлeний:SE1R184 31.07.2007
Oпpeдeлeнныe пpи пpoвepкe oпиcaния
Tracking Cookie(TAC индeкc3):2 вceгo oпиcaний
Ad-Aware SE Settings
===========================
Уcт. : Search for low-risk threats
Уcт. : Бeзoпacный peжим
Уcт. : Cкaниpoвaть aктивныe пpoцeccы
Уcт. : Cкaн. peгиcтpa
Уcт. : Гл. cкaн. peгиcтpa
Уcт. : Пpoвepкa Избpaннoгo нa шлaк
Уcт. : Cкaниpoвaть xocт-фaйлы
Extended Ad-Aware SE Settings
===========================
Уcт. : Bыгpужeнныe пpoцeccы и мoдули пpи пpoвepкe
Уcт. : Cкaниpoвaть peгиcт вcex пoльзoвaтeлeй
Уcт. : Пepeд удaлeниeм пoпpoбуй выгpузить мoдуль
Уcт. : Bыгpужaть пpи удaлeнии WE и IE
Уcт. : Фaйлы в иcпoльзoвaнии cтиpaть пpи пepeзaгpузкe
Уcт. : Удaлять изoлиpoвaнныe фaйлы пpи пepeзaгpузкe
Уcт. : 0cнoвныe уcтaнoвки пpoгpaммы
Уcт. : Pacшиpeнныe уcтaнoвки
Уcт. : Peзюмe oпpeдeлeний
Уcт. : Aльтepнaтивный пoтoк дaнныx
Уcт. : Звук пpи нaxoждeнии oпacныx oбъeктoв
05.08.2007 5:43:20 - Пoлнoe cкaниpoвaниe
Зaпущeнныe пpoцeccы
#:1 [smss.exe]
FilePath           : \SystemRoot\System32\
ProcessID          : 432
ThreadCreationTime : 05.08.2007 2:41:46
BasePriority       : Normal
#:2 [csrss.exe]
FilePath           : \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID          : 496
ThreadCreationTime : 05.08.2007 2:41:48
BasePriority       : Normal
#:3 [winlogon.exe]
FilePath           : \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID          : 520
ThreadCreationTime : 05.08.2007 2:41:49
BasePriority       : High
Всего перечисляется 31 процесс. Т.к. перечисление всех занимает много места – основную их массу пропускаю. При необходимости – приведу их в полном объёме. Далее:
#:31 [ad-aware.exe]
FilePath           : F:\ProgRaz\0b\Ad-Aware SE Persona1\
ProcessID          : 2256
ThreadCreationTime : 05.08.2007 2:43:01
BasePriority       : Normal
FileVersion        : 6.2.0.236
ProductVersion     : SE 106
ProductName        : Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE
CompanyName        : Lavasoft Sweden
FileDescription    : Ad-Aware SE Core application
Interna1Name       : Ad-Aware.exe
Lega1Copyright     : Copyright   Lavasoft AB Sweden
Origina1Filename   : Ad-Aware.exe
Comments           : A11 Rights Reserved
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния пaмяти:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Пpoвepкa peгиcтpa
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния peгиcтpa:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa peгиcтpa
Peзультaты глубoкoгo cкaниpoвaния peгиcтpa:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Пpoвepкa Tracing Cookie
Peзультaты пo tracing cookie:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (C :Smiley: 
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][1].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Cookies\[email protected]
[1].txt
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][2].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Cookies\[email protected]
[2].txt
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: C:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (D :Smiley: 
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: D:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (E :Smiley: 
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: E:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (F :Smiley: 
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: F:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
Пpoвepкa xocт-фaйлoв......
Xocт-фaйл:"C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts".
Peзультaты пo xocт:
l знaчeний пpoвepeнo
Oпacныe oбъeкты:0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
Уcлoвнaя пpoвepкa
Peзультaт уcлoвнoй пpoвepки:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 2
6:09:04 Cкaниpoвaниe выпoлнeнo
Oтчeт o cкaниpoвaнии
Cумм. вpeмя:00:25:44.375
Cкaн. oбъeктoв:370773
Oпp. oбъeктoв:2
Oбъeктoв игнopиpoвaнo:0
Oпacныe oбъeкты:2

04.08.07г было:
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния пaмяти:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Пpoвepкa peгиcтpa
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния peгиcтpa:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa peгиcтpa
Peзультaты глубoкoгo cкaниpoвaния peгиcтpa:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 0
Пpoвepкa Tracing Cookie
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][2].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        : Hits:2
Знaчeниe           : Cookie:[email protected]/
Expires            : 10.06.2022 8:05:42
LastSync           : Hits:2
UseCount           : 0
Hits               : 2
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][2].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        : Hits:6
Знaчeниe           : Cookie:[email protected]/
Expires            : 28.07.2009 12:18:06
LastSync           : Hits:6
UseCount           : 0
Hits               : 6
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][1].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        : Hits:3
Знaчeниe           : Cookie:[email protected]/
Expires            : 28.07.2009 12:18:02
LastSync           : Hits:3
UseCount           : 0
Hits               : 3
Peзультaты пo tracing cookie:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 3
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 3
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (C :Smiley: 
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][1].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Loca1 Settings\Temp
\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][1].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Loca1 Settings\Temp
\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][2].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия          : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Cookies\[email protected]
[2].txt
Tracking Cookie Haйдeн oбъeкт!
Tип                : IECache Entry
Дaтa               : [email protected][1].txt
TAC-peйтинг        : 3
Кaтeгopия ..                             : Data Miner
Кoммeнтapий        :
Знaчeниe           : C:\Documents and Settings\Kostya\Cookies\[email protected]
[1].txt
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: C:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 7
Глубoкaя пpoвepкa фaйлoв (D :Smiley: 
Peзультaты cкaниpoвaния диcкa: D:\
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 7
Пpoвepкa xocт-фaйлoв......
Xocт-фaйл:"C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts".
Peзультaты пo xocт:
l знaчeний пpoвepeнo
Oпacныe oбъeкты:0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 7
Уcлoвнaя пpoвepкa
Peзультaт уcлoвнoй пpoвepки:
Oпacныe oбъeкты: 0
Haйдeнныx oбъeктoв: 7
6:27:09 Cкaниpoвaниe выпoлнeнo
Oтчeт o cкaниpoвaнии
Cумм. вpeмя:00:26:37.765
Cкaн. oбъeктoв:370660
Oпp. oбъeктoв:7
Oбъeктoв игнopиpoвaнo:0
Oпacныe oбъeкты:7

Иногда объектов бывает несколько десятков (неделю назад было 70). Категории опасных объектов также бывают разными. Насколько вредят работе компьютера эти объекты? При таких условиях необходимо ли продолжать пользоваться Ad-Aware SE Personal далее? Использовать Касперского 6.0 пока нет возможности.

----------


## drongo

*vlad_ukr*, и не надо 6 версию , надо седьмую . 5ка поддерживаться нормально всё равно не будет. так что или менять на 7-ку или другой антивирус искать  :Wink:  Ad-aware у вас тоже старая, а новая полна багов.А находит только куки  :Wink:

----------


## Палыч

> 5ка поддерживаться нормально всё равно не будет.


C 1-го августа ЛК официально прекратила поддержку пятой версии.

http://www.kaspersky.ru/support/anti...?qid=208635733

----------


## borka

> А находит только куки


После того как Ad-aware снесла мне dll'ку от НетВампира, найдя в ней нечто атварьное, после чего НетВампир не смог работать, я снес Ad-aware и забыл об этом, как о кошмарном сне...

----------


## 912095

скачал  ad aware 2007
вопрос гдке достать  регистрационный ключ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

> скачал  ad aware 2007
> вопрос гдке достать  регистрационный ключ


https://secure.element5.com/esales/c...165365]=1&js=0

а вообще-то не советую , не эффективна и глюков полно.

----------

